# Gas mileage



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking at buying a 2000 gmc sierra 1500 with a 6 inch lift and 315 75 r tires what mileage will it get?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I thought you died dude, good to have you back? I would guess 14 hwy and 12 in town.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

With a lift and larger tires you should expect a lot lower the normal. I'd bet around 10 in town and not that much better on the highway.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

4


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> I thought you died dude, good to have you back? I would guess 14 hwy and 12 in town.


+1


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

I had a 01 Chevy 1500 with 6 inch lift and 285's and was getting 13-14 in town and 17 or so highway.


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

What gears do the axles have? 4.10s 3.73s 3.08s? That will make a difference when you go larger tires...


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

My guess would be pretty low. 10-12 ish. A big lift and pretty large tires will suck the gas right out of it - Especially if you decide to tow something.


----------

